# XML preview



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I need a program that will help me preview the layout of a xml page before I upload it to blogger. It's a little bit risky each time to change my blog's template and preview it though blogger. 
What happens if someone saves/uploads it incomplete by mistake?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

XML is just tags, it means nothing alone. Are you using XSLT?


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sorry but I'm new to all of these. 
I was wondering what kind of program is used by blogger in order to preview xml pages before the final upload. I cannot afford to lose or to destroy my blog by uploading an incomplete template.
I have downloaded some new blogger templates and I want to experiment a little bit with their xml pages but I want to preview their layout first.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://blogger-templates.blogspot.com/
http://blogger-templates.blogspot.com/2006/04/install-new-blogger-template.html
http://blogger-templates.blogspot.com/2004/04/change-blogger-template.html


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I have already downloaded many templates. I only need to find a program to preview then when I change their layout before uploading them to Blogger.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Blogger must use its own method for parsing the XML, so I really can't help you there.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I found this, but don't know if it works or not, you could try it....
http://www.etomite.com/forums/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=11&showentry=68


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> I found this, but don't know if it works or not, you could try it....
> http://www.etomite.com/forums/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=11&showentry=68


Thats for the Etomite CMS.


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You could always make a second blog as a "dummy blog" where you test out all your edits, before applying them to the actual blog.
Blogger lets you make multiple blogs under the same account name.


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you all ! :up:


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

So what was the solution to your problem?


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm a newbie in blogging and I got confused with Etomite CMS and so I gave up.

But I managed to create a new blog template after all, and previewed it at my own risk using Blogger and I got a xml error message:

"Your template could not be parsed as it is not well-formed. Please make sure all XML elements are closed properly. 
XML error message: The element type "div" must be terminated by the matching end-tag "

Now I'm trying to solve it. I cannot find where the end-tag is missing 
Any ideas how to find it?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Post your code.


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi MMJ, 
Thank you very much for your help! :up:
Do you want to post it here or to e-mail it to you?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Post it here, that way you have a better chance of getting a quick response (more people to look it it = _someone_ will reply)


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi namenotfound! 

It's too long to post it here. 
If someone knows how to help me, I will e-mail it to him.

I'm anxiously waiting for that help because I want to change my blog's look completely. 

It's a blog about Rotaract http://rotaractsyrou.blogspot.com (only available in the greek language for the moment).

More details: http://www.rotary.org/en/StudentsAndYouth/YouthPrograms/Rotaract/Pages/ridefault.aspx


----------

